# Inattention seeking



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> (Being a rotten meany I now pick up the waste paper basket before settling down to talk on the phone ...)


You got to do what you got to do - removing all the fun might extinguish the activity.

I haven't noticed this with Babykins. She tends to move from room to room with me and if I'm doing something inactive like working on the computer, she'll take a cat nap. Every few months she will have a burst of zoomies - she'll take herself down to the lower lever when there is carpet and her agility equipment and run around silly then come back upstairs nice and settled.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh Lord the phone gets mine going. They will lay under the desk, then hear me talking, and stand and scratch my leg for attention is what Bella and Cayenne do, Sage is a noser, she will stand on her back legs and keep nosing my arm to pet her. Then they all run to the kitchen and back at the front door if I do not have it closed so they can't see out. A little attention then back to work for about 3 hours and start over again


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I actually have a phrase for when I am going to be occupied for a while - "Busy, busy, boring" means I am focussed on something else, and they need to leave me alone. They are very good, and settle for a snooze until bladder pressure gets too great and Poppy comes to tell me she is desperate. I take long phone calls, or have sit down at the table meetings, less than once a month, but Sophy chooses those times over all the other opportunities to spread havoc. Perhaps it is something to do with my being physically close but focussed on someone else. She certainly is not demanding my attention though - quite the contrary!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Poodles are one of the few breed I’ve seen that are very very observant of your daily habits. They are also fantastic with thinking abstractly. Based on which shoes I put on, Lucky knows what I’m about to do. Every time I take the shower, he knows exactly what my routine is and sits in the correct room waiting before I enter the room. Fortunately, Lucky does not bug me when I’m on the phone or having a guest over. He is the least clingy dog I have and will be off on his own until it is time for his walk, meal, or play. 

My cat Donald is also super super smart. She will interrupt me at inopportune times. She will meow and bat my arm because she wants something and will lead me to the source of the problem. This is usually the water, food, or literbox refills. DH and I joke about how she is an alien trapped in a cats body because she know exactly who and when to make the request. Donald will tell you if there are any poops that need scooping. She never approaches my DH bc he ignores such request. I’m the softy and will do as she commands immediately every time. Paul says Donald is my master overlord. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine know if I am going after cig (10 minutes) as I just throw something on no make up. If I spend 30 minutes in the bathroom they know it will be awhile. My housekeeper was here and I closed the gated in the kitchen, because Sage had not done #2 that morning. She said they did not make a sound until I came back. If I do not shut the gates they set at the front door and cry.


----------

